# Overseed & Rain Question



## jjp2222 (Jul 19, 2018)

Simple question for a first time overseed project, would it be bad to lay my seed down right before 6 straight days of modest rain? Would that solve the issue of keeping it moist?

I'm in North New Jersey(westfield, 6b) and after a hot/humid spell we've got the following forecast:

Thu 89 High, 0.18 in rain
Fri 74 High, 0.30 in rain
Sat 75 High, 0.39 in rain
Sun 84 High, 0.1 in rain
Mon 86 High, 0.12 in rain
Tues 83 High, 0.19 in rain

I'm planning to overseed a TTTF and if I wait till the following weekend (9/8), I'm not certain I have enough time till the first frost (Oct 11-20 average).

Any thoughts?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

That weather looks ideal for seeding.


----------



## jjp2222 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks, everyone feel the same way?


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

Are you planning on irrigating too or are you relying strictly on Mother Nature?


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Wash out is your only concern. A downpour will move the seed around, a steady rain is ideal.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

As stated above, a wash out is your concern. If it were me, I'd cut the existing grass short, seed, fertilize and roll it to help keep it place and ensure good seed to soil contact. A hard torrential down pour will be rough though. Just make sure you have some extra seeds because you will always have to work a few spots here and there.

You can't predict mother nature, but that look like some nice easy steady rain forecast.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah, you should look into it a bit more. Could be perfect. Also, could be risky for a washout. If you look at the weather patterns that's causing this you should be able to tell if storms are possible. I have my coffee each morning watching the weather channel. Has taught me a lot.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I'm facing similar weather as I'm just a few miles south of you. It seems like most of the rain would be due to passing thundershowers. While ok, and while it seems to be around 1/4" (give or take) each day, the risk of washout is still a concern.

I say go for it and make sure you have extra seed on hand, just in case.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I say go for it as well. There is this seeding mulch called EZStraw that is processed straw with a tackifier. I just seeded sloped areas and had some heavy downpours and it really helps keep everything glued together. I highly recommend it if you have any slopes were washout might be more likely.


----------

